# Question for Rubber Ducky



## bah (Mar 24, 2002)

When you said:

Iwama style is the style practiced by Saito Sensei at Iwama - the shrine set up at O Sensei's home - in Japan. Supposedly a more Aiki-Budo style of Aikido. Small, tight circles and hard throws etc. A more "hard" style of Aikido from an early stage of Aikido's development. 

What is meant by small, tight circles?

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

More generally, does anyone know of a fairly complete list of the various aikido styles?


----------



## Diablo (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *More generally, does anyone know of a fairly complete list of the various aikido styles? *



Go to: http://www.ki-aikido.com/astyles.htm
They have a list and short description of the "Old School" (meaning pre-war style), and "New School."  The "New School" is broken down into three sections, the Traditional Schools, the Ki Schools, and the Sporting Styles.  

It's all about connection.
Diablo


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diablo _
> 
> *http://www.ki-aikido.com/astyles.htm*



Interesting--thanks! I know of one style not represented there: Roy Suenaka's _Suenaka-ha Tetsugaku-ho Aikido._.


----------

